
Ask HN: EU Banks and Their APIs - dataduck
I&#x27;m starting a project that needs reliable interaction with a bank (for buying ETFs) in the EU (Germany, but preferably EU wide).  I was surprised to find that there are some banks that don&#x27;t even have an officially supported public API, and it makes me a bit nervous what the others are like.  Does anybody have any experience of which banks offer reliable, easy to use APIs?
======
recrudesce
Look into OpenBanking and PSD2.

~~~
dataduck
I've been looking at both - as far as I can tell, OpenBanking is UK only, and
PSD2 only applies to personal data, not making transactions. Am I mistaken?

~~~
recrudesce
OpenBanking is what the UK implementation of PSD is. PSD, as far as I am
aware, allows you to do payments, and is not limited to just PII.

------
jnye131
I’d be more surprised to find a bank with a public API.

